# Question on AFX Super International set



## cteska (Mar 13, 2012)

I have an opportunity to get an AFX Super International set, complete, for a pretty good price. Does anyone know if the Aurora T-Jets from the 60's would run on it?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

They absolutely love it!!!!

Old Blue


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

Yup. Not a problem.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes sir! 

Now if you really decide to "get into" the hobby, there are a few little equipment tweaks you can do to make your tjets work optimally on the track...like different controllers, but they absolutely will work "as is" too.


----------



## cteska (Mar 13, 2012)

Shadowracer said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> Now if you really decide to "get into" the hobby, there are a few little equipment tweaks you can do to make your tjets work optimally on the track...like different controllers, but they absolutely will work "as is" too.


YES! That's exactly what I want to do! I recently retired early and I've always promised myself that when I did I would restore all of my Aurora collection and build a layout for my grand children. Restoring the original track pieces takes time and I have issues with the power packs from back then and the controllers that I worry about after being stored for 50 years or so. In the meantime I wanted to set up the 'Super International' set so that we could do some things right now. So, YES...would you mind telling me your thoughts o these 'tweaks' you mentioned? I'd appreciate it immensely! 

Carl


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

For T Jets, set yourself up with a set of Parma controllers, in the 90 Ohm variety. They generally run in the $22-25.00 range each. They can be easily spliced into the wire for the Tomy controller plugs. 

For more competitive racing, there are Terminal tracks that allow you to plug in a power pack for each lane, so you're not sharing power with the lane next to you. Also, Tomy AFX has "Tri-power" packs that have 3 different voltage settings so you can tone down the speed for younger trainees. Being able to lower the power also helps with the newer AW T jets, which I find can be "twitchy" running on 22 volts. Lowering the voltage setting makes them a bit more drivable.Another advantage to Tomy is they have the best curve options, with 1/8 curves ranging for 3" dia hairpins, all the way through 18". 
.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Yup...what slotcarman said. 

The controllers that come in the box aren't optimal for Tjets in that the cars will have very little low end power. (the cars won't go slow) It acts more as an on/off switch. For the most part it still works, but the problem is that the SI set is chock fulla 6 inch radius turns which the Tjets really need to slow down to navigate. (Tjets don't really like the 6 inchers that much even with a good controller)

So if you want to truly optimize your layout, you need the controllers as slotcarman said, and think about building a layout with a minimum of 6 inch curves, which will likely mean shelling out for some expansion pieces...which can be had quite reasonably. Pretty much all of us started where you are right now.

Down the road you might find yourself wanting to change the power around so that each lane has its own wallwart, or even invest in a power supply of some type. (but that's a whole other thing and has nothing to do with it being tjets.)

Anyway, the SI set is still almost universally regarded as THE starter set to go with in HO. So youre doing well to get it. No matter where or what you start with, there'll be tweaking. 

Personally that what I love about slots..its a tinkerer's hobby. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not sure what cars came with the SI set, but if it happens to come with a Mega G Red Bull car, baby that body!! They became instant collector cars due to a very short release!!


----------

